# My One-a-week project (2011)



## enzodm (Jan 10, 2011)

I decided 365 is too much, while 52 might be ok. So, I started my _One-a-week_ project for the current year. Technically one week is gone, but as I shot at least a picture in the first week, I'm respecting my counts  .
As I do not like to put people on the Web without asking permission, and as my wife, being my first model, does not like to be online, I'll mostly put pictures without persons' faces. Unless something changes.

So, let's go.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 10, 2011)

Waiting for the guitarist.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 10, 2011)

Collaborative kitchen.


----------



## jsachs99 (Jan 11, 2011)

I like your clean, strong images with narrow depth of field. Eventually you may want to find someone to photograph who is OK about showing up online. I tend to do nature photography where there are no faces, but people love to see other people.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 12, 2011)

jsachs99 said:


> I like your clean, strong images with narrow depth of field. Eventually you may want to find someone to photograph who is OK about showing up online. I tend to do nature photography where there are no faces, but people love to see other people.



Thank you.
In fact, I cannot imagine 52 photos without a face. I simply never asked much, but I will do. I'll also take some picture with more DoF, as soon as I get tired of all such bokeh  .


----------



## KamesG (Jan 12, 2011)

The first picture is fantastic. You brought out a lot by turning it into a B&W photo! You should do a collection with just people and no faces. See what kind of results you get. It could work out well.

What kind of equipment are you using?


----------



## Danelady (Jan 12, 2011)

I like both photos.  They are both very interesting!


----------



## enzodm (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you both. 
Kamesg: I find difficult to deal with people cloths, so BW is an easy option for that. except in the second picture, where the yellow polenta and orange shirt did not clash. I'm using Canon xs and in these pictures an old manual Rikenon 55/1.4.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, something different. I suspect this is the case the place photographed is much better than the picture, anyway, week 3 is this one  .
Done with an old manual Zeiss Jena Sonnar 135/3.5 at f/8 or so, free hand, 100% crop (I would say: good definition). Sky was really blue due to the splendid sunny day and altitude too.

Daily moon:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 17, 2011)

enzodm said:


> Waiting for the guitarist.


  I love the focal point on this shot. Nice!Good job!


enzodm said:


> Collaborative kitchen.


:meh:What is this?? Apple Sauce?


----------



## enzodm (Jan 17, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> :meh:What is this?? Apple Sauce?



No: _polenta_ (cooked in a modern pot, not in the traditional copper _paiolo_ ).


----------



## allthingsapple (Jan 17, 2011)

I really like both of these photos, but I especially love the kitchen shot. I'm mesmerized by how you caught the swirls of steam, especially by the person's hand in the background. I look at a ton of cookbooks and nice cooking magazines and this shot would fit in any professional cooking publication in my opinion. There's something about it that makes the viewer believe that he/she could smell what was being prepared, which is what a great cooking shot should do. Or maybe I'm just really hungry right now?! LOL

I also love the shine on the silver pots...it's the details that get me in this photo. Very nice work.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 17, 2011)

allthingsapple said:


> I really like both of these photos, but I especially love the kitchen shot. I'm mesmerized by how you caught the swirls of steam, especially by the person's hand in the background. I look at a ton of cookbooks and nice cooking magazines and this shot would fit in any professional cooking publication in my opinion. There's something about it that makes the viewer believe that he/she could smell what was being prepared, which is what a great cooking shot should do. Or maybe I'm just really hungry right now?! LOL
> 
> I also love the shine on the silver pots...it's the details that get me in this photo. Very nice work.



Thank you . This comment make me think I've been able to put in the picture what I wanted (or you are really hungry - in the background there is some fish risotto cooking   ). I took a number of them to stop movement in some decent way.


----------



## allthingsapple (Jan 17, 2011)

Polenta and fish risotto? Have you considered culinary school in addition to photography??!!  YUM!


----------



## enzodm (Jan 23, 2011)

allthingsapple said:


> Polenta and fish risotto? Have you considered culinary school in addition to photography??!!  YUM!



Lost this comment! I'm in charge of cooking, in my home. Not always but mostly. Anyway, in the picture it's not me but a couple of friends, for a friends dinner (where I contributed with a cake  ). Fish risotto was the best dish of the day.


----------



## Glycerol Sound (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful photos man, especially the bassist shot. Great angle and DoF. You should get it its own blogsite though man, I'm on posterous and its a lot cleaner than posting it on a forum, and a little bit more universal. Just a consideration


----------



## enzodm (Jan 23, 2011)

Glycerol Sound said:


> Beautiful photos man, especially the bassist shot. Great angle and DoF. You should get it its own blogsite though man, I'm on posterous and its a lot cleaner than posting it on a forum, and a little bit more universal. Just a consideration



I have it also on Flickr: One-a-week 2011 - a set on Flickr . However, it is easier to have some comment here. Thus, I post on Flickr and link here  .


----------



## enzodm (Jan 23, 2011)

Not glad this week of my photos. I ended up with this decadent close-up of a late flowered rose; I know I have to take it again with a slightly larger DoF (f/5.6 or so here).

Title is: *Rose is a rose is a rose is a rose

*


----------



## enzodm (Jan 30, 2011)

This one is a sort of silly photo, taken after having looked with different eyes to the lamp hub on the ceiling. Taken with 10 sec timer, Nikon E Series 100/2.8, f/11 or so. I'm not sure how to enhance composition (perhaps some more space on top?).


----------



## enzodm (Feb 8, 2011)

Week end more on doing than on photographing. So, two little friends in the snow  . Not sure I have to crop the space above heads.


----------



## Abby Rose (Feb 8, 2011)

enzodm said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > :meh:What is this?? Apple Sauce?
> ...



I know you took the photo nearly a month ago, but how weird is it that I'm eating polenta right now! I hadnt looked at this thread before. 

But no worries, I cook mine in a modern pot too.


----------



## enzodm (Feb 8, 2011)

Abby Rose said:


> I know you took the photo nearly a month ago, but how weird is it that I'm eating polenta right now! I hadnt looked at this thread before.
> 
> But no worries, I cook mine in a modern pot too.



eh, _buon appetito_. In Italy, "polentoni" are inhabitants of the northern regions


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 8, 2011)

enzodm said:


> Not sure I have to crop the space above heads.



I like it the way it is - gives them somewhere to go.


----------



## enzodm (Feb 8, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> enzodm said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I have to crop the space above heads.
> ...



So I suppose I was thinking right  . It was my idea, although I'm not fully convinced.


----------



## enzodm (Feb 15, 2011)

During protests organised by women on the last Sunday all around Italy, I tried to take some picture representing the situation in my city. It is not easy to represent both the large amount of people and still having some point of interest. Here I wanted to evidentiate the Dante citation; this is the translation by Henry Francis Cary:

_Ah slavish Italy! thou inn of grief, 
Vessel without a pilot in loud storm, 
Lady no longer of fair provinces, 
But brothel-house impure! _

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/enzodm/5448150343/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## allthingsapple (Feb 15, 2011)

enzodm said:


> During protests organised by women on the last Sunday all around Italy, I tried to take some picture representing the situation in my city. It is not easy to represent both the large amount of people and still having some point of interest. Here I wanted to evidentiate the Dante citation; this is the translation by Henry Francis Cary:
> 
> _Ah slavish Italy! thou inn of grief,
> Vessel without a pilot in loud storm,
> ...



This is my favorite since the cooking shot. Like how DOF was used, like the colors, and like how the smaller sign on the right balances the larger sign on the left.


----------



## enzodm (Feb 16, 2011)

allthingsapple said:


> This is my favorite since the cooking shot. Like how DOF was used, like the colors, and like how the smaller sign on the right balances the larger sign on the left.



Thank you  . Balancing between signs was in my aims, while I was in doubt about the too centered "horizon" line between people and houses. In other positions however the left sign was not in a similarly adequate position, so I kept this version. Picture has been taken with an old, adapted Tamron 135/2.5 (hence the DOF), manual focus. (and if you like colors, this is the square in Google Maps).


----------



## enzodm (Feb 28, 2011)

I know, I lost a week  . Reasons: work, and time lost learning how to focus an old mirror lens I adapted to my Canon (Makinon 500/8 with Contax mount). Aperture is fixed, DoF is shallow, 500mm makes it very sensitive to motion, plus flare. 
Anyway, a couple of days ago in a very sunny day I shot some (technically) decent picture, hand-held, with not much expectance. Please note the donut-style bokeh  .


----------



## enzodm (Mar 7, 2011)

Yesterday I went out for a short hiking, with camera and a couple of lenses. I'm almost never glad of pictures I take while hiking, perhaps because I never ooked much at landscapes, so I do not know how to shoot them. Day was sunny but with haze and wind, so not very appealing for landscapes. 
Among the pictures I took, I chose the following one. It is a paint on wood panel, abandoned (or flown away with the wind of these days), which was gracefully hit by light filtering among trees. However, I do not like much also this picture (tried to obey rule of thirds, and not much more).





A couple of further samples of the day:


----------



## enzodm (Mar 13, 2011)

Yesterday we had some time available to do some photo. This one is against a window with tent, plus off camera flash on left and a diffuser on right (I do not know whether it did something). 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/enzodm/5521571011/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## enzodm (Mar 22, 2011)

Tempted again by the (super) moon. I think is the best until now; this time mirror lens 500/8.


----------



## thierry (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## enzodm (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Thierry.


----------



## Nathaxthelarge (Mar 23, 2011)

I like your idea of a photo each week of the year. Gives you lots of practise in different seasons/weather conditions, plus an excuse to take photos each week  Great photos so far.


----------



## enzodm (Mar 24, 2011)

Nathaxthelarge said:


> I like your idea of a photo each week of the year. Gives you lots of practise in different seasons/weather conditions, plus an excuse to take photos each week  Great photos so far.


 
Thank you. The idea is, yes, be obliged to take at least one photo a week, with some variety. Someone is doing a 365 project, but it is really too much for me, considering also some PP to be done, and some selection, which is part of photographing.


----------



## enzodm (Mar 30, 2011)

This sunday we had a traditional "late" carnival parade, and I took some picture. Light was dull, and I was not moving much from my position. However, I liked a couple of shots, one of which is this one, where kids seem not enjoying much the show.


----------



## enzodm (Apr 3, 2011)

I was traveling in the last few days. I supposed to bring here some more touristic picture, but I liked this one. However, there are a couple of technical mistakes. I'm always in trouble with leaves under the sun: the light reflex is always too hard. And reds here are out of control... anyway, I liked the overall effect.


----------



## OrionsByte (Apr 4, 2011)

enzodm said:


> I'm always in trouble with leaves under the sun: the light reflex is always too hard.


 
Do you have a circular polarizer?


----------



## enzodm (Apr 4, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Do you have a circular polarizer?


 
yes, but I always forget it (I did not have it with me where I took the last picture) and honestly I never thought at it for the specific case of leaves reflex... I'll do some experiment, thanks, for the suggestion.


----------



## RedWylder (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this one!  I just wish I could see a bit more of the dog's face but I love the ocean of red he's sleeping in!


----------



## enzodm (Apr 10, 2011)

RedWilder: I also would have preferred the dog's face, but I was not able to do differently...


----------



## enzodm (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sometimes tempted by trying to obtain pictorial effects with the out-of-focus areas. Here a result, with some composition weakness, made with a mirror lens. 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/enzodm/5606897709/


----------



## enzodm (Apr 22, 2011)

This week I'm late and short of pictures. However, since I had to buy new running shoes, same model as previous ones but new version, I attempted a sort of "product shot" (informal). 
Shot is made with an old Rikenon 55/1.4 manual focus lens, at f/2.8 (almost sure).


----------



## enzodm (Apr 24, 2011)

On friday evening I went to a concert and took some picture, hitting the limits of my Xs in terms of sensibility and viewfinder.
This one is at ISO1600 and with a Rikenon 55/1.4, wide open or so. No much room to move back and avoiding cutting arms...


----------



## enzodm (May 1, 2011)

It's spring (taken last monday, here it was Liberation day; waited in case of some better picture...).


----------



## enzodm (May 16, 2011)

Last saturday I had a running race, preceded by a non competitive run. These two guys (surely friends, because in the last meters they managed to arrive equal first)  were however faster than me in the competition  .


----------



## enzodm (May 31, 2011)

Technically, this is not a good picture, but I like it from some other point of view.
I was around during a wine-related event ("Open cellars": wine producers were open to visit during the last week end). In every cellar there was a also a UNICEF fundraising initiative, and in this specific cellar these children  (by chance, here rare, from different ethnic groups)  were playing with the flags. Since I was tasting wine and was the third cellar  , I lost time before figuring out I could take a picture... so I didn't have much time. 
It was just a moment and I was not able to correct exposure (light  background), so that it is underexposed and then cured in PP.  Composition is not far from the original, I just cropped out a detail on  left. I see the uploaded version is also slightly overdone in pp, I'll go back some step.


----------



## enzodm (Jun 16, 2011)

I bet I'm late with the project. Anyway, this is a picture of the moon during yesteray eclipse, done with an old Hanimex 400/6.3, plus cheap teleconverter. Cropped 100% and here resized, since in the original the moon has about 1300 pixels of diameter. I will revise the crop: perhaps I need more room on right.
The lens is something that in the '70s was sold as "girl watcher"  . Its physical length is its focal length.


----------



## enzodm (Jul 4, 2011)

Taken with the same old 400/6.3 as the last moon, this morning, from my home door. When cropping, I tried to give some composition, according to diagonal lines and hare position. And the lens deserves a deep hood, but I did not have much time. 
I know, I'm a little bit late with one-a-week...


----------



## enzodm (Jul 11, 2011)

A quick shot with builtin flash (no time for mounting the other one). Some technical defect, but I like it. I wish reflection was more evident.


----------



## enzodm (Jul 22, 2011)

Here I played with a vintage preset in LightRoom (because she felt old  ). I like how I rendered the contrast between the necklace and the rest. Light is from an open door, late afternoon. Lens is Helios 58/2. Due to manual focus, my camera and my hands, I've not nailed focus at best.


----------



## enzodm (Jul 31, 2011)

Sort of macro abstract, made with a Tominon 105/4.5 I saved from the bin (it was the lens of a Polaroid scientific camera). Mounted on bellows.


----------



## enzodm (Aug 2, 2011)

Before a bottle of wine...


----------



## enzodm (Aug 8, 2011)

I've done this with an old MF lens (Helios 58/2), with my camera driven by the computer, placed in front of me. Automatic series of 5 pictures, review, trash, etc.


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 8, 2011)

Really great series sir, it's nice you see you shooting a wide range of subjects and experimenting with styles. Nice that you are also keeping up with your project, even with missing a few days here and there. 

Good luck with the rest of the 52!


----------



## enzodm (Aug 8, 2011)

christian.rudman said:


> Really great series sir, it's nice you see you shooting a wide range of subjects and experimenting with styles. Nice that you are also keeping up with your project, even with missing a few days here and there.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the 52!



thank you! however, I'm running slightly late... this should be week30 or so...


----------



## enzodm (Aug 11, 2011)

I did this picture on purpose, it will go with a book review. Books in the back are of the same writer, and the one highlighted is loosely related to the reviewed one. The page, in the focused area, tells something (for me) crucial on the book interpretation.
All this as an exercise, of course  .


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 18, 2011)

nice combo shot! love the bokeh and the way you highlighted his other book.


----------



## enzodm (Aug 23, 2011)

christian.rudman said:


> nice combo shot! love the bokeh and the way you highlighted his other book.



Thank you!


----------



## enzodm (Aug 24, 2011)

This picture has been taken in the Venice lagoon (actually, closer to  Chioggia). Just on the side of the navigable channel, there is a large  area with shallow water, were people goes for clams. I was on a  sailboat, so no much possibility of choosing angle of view. It is a crop.


----------



## enzodm (Aug 31, 2011)

The previous one and the next three are from vacations, so I'm slightly out of week precision. I'm also aware that nice places do not make necessarily a nice picture, however I tried something I never know how to do well, landscapes.

This is Chioggia:


----------



## enzodm (Aug 31, 2011)

From the mountain over the beach:


----------



## enzodm (Aug 31, 2011)

I was in Helsinki for work, but I added a couple of days to visit city & surroundings. This is Kotka. Seen from here seems slightly underexposed.


----------



## enzodm (Sep 13, 2011)

Since I'm without camera, hopefully now only for some more hour  , I publish another one from vacations. Landscapes are something I like but I'm unconfident to shoot. This one is slightly against sun (so, I had to work with LR a little).


----------



## enzodm (Sep 17, 2011)

The 60D is finally arrived, and I'm testing it. I do not know which kind of insect it this one, however I did not notice the wings until I took the picture. 
I did it with an old Helios 58/2 on an extension ring, at f/8, and with builtin flash. Position was not much practical to use a tripod.


----------



## enzodm (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, I promoted this one as part of the one-a-week series. It is an attempt of doing an high key portrait. I like it although I had to expose more instead of recovering in pp. Lens was a 1958 Carl Zeiss Jena Triotar 135/4, wide open.


----------



## enzodm (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 9, 2011)

I really enjoyed your series of pictures.  :thumbup:

I see you get a lot of use from your Helios 58/2 as do I.  Lovely lens.


----------



## enzodm (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Ron, and yes, even if I have a number of fifties, when I need sharpness and that extra bit of reach, I go with Helios. By the way, it was my very first lens, +/- 22 years ago, on my first Zenit  .


----------



## enzodm (Oct 23, 2011)

Just after late summer, we had the first snows on mountains. To be honest, this is the second one, but I did not have occasion to go hiking two weeks ago. 
I do not like this picture too much. The weather was partly sunny, slightly foggy, so that the picture was flat and odd in colors, and not really sharp. I tried to recover the possible. The result is slightly innatural at my eyes.
And: I do not yet have confidence with landscapes. I always end up with postcards.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 6, 2011)

This and the following two are two pictures I took in Cape Town, where I was for work. This and the next are done with a cheap P&S I brought with me due to te safety problems I heard of, although the places I visited were not so dangerous, at end.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 6, 2011)

... seen from Table Mountain. Colors seem a bit odd to me, but I'm not able to identify why. By the way, one early morning I went running (and then walking, and then climbing...  ) on the Lion's Head, the mountain you see on the left. Here I could have gone with my dSLR, since it was full of people. However, plenty of light and need for large DoF make P&S less limited than usual.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 6, 2011)

... and this again with my 60D. I did not see many wild animals  .


----------



## enzodm (Nov 13, 2011)

Season of slightly sick roses again... with some reference to our political situation today.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 17, 2011)

Slightly abstract. I liked the 3d aspect of leaves on the left vs. the flat water area. I have some more pictures from a walk in the hills close to my town, but are more of the postcard kind  .


----------



## Infinite_Day (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, do you need any additional people where you work? I can learn Italian! I'd love to travel to some of the places you've been - I have to settle for a vacation once a year. I love the one of the old man from 10-09 and the insect on 9-17 is some species of mayfly. You have some nice shots here. Keep them coming!


----------



## enzodm (Nov 17, 2011)

Infinite_Day said:


> Wow, do you need any additional people where you work? I can learn Italian! I'd love to travel to some of the places you've been - I have to settle for a vacation once a year. I love the one of the old man from 10-09 and the insect on 9-17 is some species of mayfly. You have some nice shots here. Keep them coming!



 . You made me browse again the whole collection to understand where I have been for work... three places here: Belgrade, Helsinki, Cape Town: the rest are places close to my town or vacations. Every time I can I manage to spend some hour walking in places where I have to go for work; not always I can.
For your vacations, Chioggia is very close to Venice, and from there you could join the old man on the beach in less than two hours of travel (close to Trieste). Then, in one hour you may reach the place depicted in the last picture, on hills very well known for good white wine (another picture below). From there, ten minutes to my home to take a rest, and then less than one hour and you are on the mountains from 10-23  . I live in a heterogenous region...

In Italian, the insect is called "effimera", so friends told me. It means "with a short life"...


----------



## Infinite_Day (Nov 17, 2011)

enzodm said:


> Infinite_Day said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, do you need any additional people where you work? I can learn Italian! I'd love to travel to some of the places you've been - I have to settle for a vacation once a year. I love the one of the old man from 10-09 and the insect on 9-17 is some species of mayfly. You have some nice shots here. Keep them coming!
> ...



Sounds like a wonderful place to live. I live in a dying steel valley with decaying industry, a lot of pollution and little beauty as fas as landscape is concerned. Italy is on our list but Ireland has made the cut for next year's vacation, I think. That is assuming we can afford it. Thanks for the info!

"Effimera" is appropriate as it is derived from the root language which your country/language is similar to and the taxonomical order of mayflies is _Ephemeroptera. _


----------



## enzodm (Nov 23, 2011)

No picture set is complete without a cat. 
Here just a snapshot of my mothers' cat (I did not shoot much in the last days). Highlights are burnt, I know. And yes, background is busy, but she is not easy to direct  . Made with my usual Helios 58/2.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 8, 2011)

This picture is just a test of a new lens I bought - a 85/1.5 (fixed aperture) coming from a russian military night viewer, known for its swirly bokeh.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 12, 2011)

I had the occasion to test my Sigma 50-150/2.8 in a concert. My position was not the best, however I've been satisfied by some pictures.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 20, 2011)

Another Cyclop 85/1.5 test, a variation of the classic Christmas Bokeh.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 28, 2011)

This is more of a recipe than a picture - I was in a hurry, to I tried to light decently, but not much.
Salmon and avocado _tartare_, and salmon carpaccio with ginger and pine kernels.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 28, 2011)

Just to finish this project - I lost only a month, not bad  . 

Mulberry trees were used in my region as field border keepers, also becasue they were used to feed silk bugs. So, they are a typical component of the panorama. Herons are less usual - I think they came back only in the last years.


----------

